# How do I change Thread Title?



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

If I start a thread, and later want to change the thread title, is this possible?

Thanks.

Stuart


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You can report your original post with the request for us to change it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Ok I was in Firefox and noticed I mis-typed a Thread title. It let me click to the right of the thread title and a edit box came up. I then let me change it. I didn't know I could do this! Now I can't get it to do it with any other thread I started. Confused!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

I think there is a time frame in which you can edit a thread title, but have know idea how long it is.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> I think there is a time frame in which you can edit a thread title, but have know idea how long it is.


I think you can change as long as no one else posts in the thread. Once that happens, I think you lose the ability to change it yourself.


----------

